
Facebook shrugs as Free Basics private key found to be signing unrelated apps - sadfrog942
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/09/02/facebook_basics_app_key_compromised/
======
m-p-3
Did Google blacklist that signing key from being used on the Play Store, and
provide a warning when an app signed by it is scanned by Play Protect?

If Facebook isn't willing to take this seriously, IMO that would be the next
logical step to minimize the impact.

